# LUOYANG | Henghe International Convention and Exhibition Center | 218m | 50 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.expo-china.com/pages/news/201102/72730/index.shtml
http://www.lytv.com.cn/lytv/fc/rdlp/webinfo/2010/06/1276401600516850.htm
http://vnet.news.soufun.com/2011-02-23/4558976_4.html

By 舞步


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 舞步


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 舞步


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 舞步


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 空导研究院大楼


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-06-15 by jbluefire


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-11-19 by 来自气质先生


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

nice to see an ancient city getting a nice modern skyscraper project :cheers: added it to SSP database and it is the first building over 200m that is U/C there. shenglong is hopefully soon to follow


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Oct 06 by 舞步


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

oh look at that. amazing progress :cheers:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-10-03 by 空导研究院大楼


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-02-17 by 恒和中心进度


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-06-30 by 气质先生FeiYang


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Khale_Xi , @zwamborn, @Daniiif , are there updates?


----------

